# overnight checklist



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

I'd say pack electrolytes, feed it to him. Couple days before the show in his normal feed or water so he gets used to the smell and taste. 

When I groom at over night shows, 2 nights per show, 4 shows in the summer we pack extra hay, do lots of hand walking, keep a close eye on water intake and how much poop we see each time we clean the stall. 

I'm not sure in the country you are, but if it's winter like it is where I am, bring extra clothes for your boy to keep him warm and dry. 

We also spray santizer on the stall walls in case any horse that was last there had any bit of anything, sounds anal and silly but never had any issues!

Good luck!


----------



## SunnysMum (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks! Yup, its cold here too, Im in SC and we'll be going up to NC, so bunches of blankies  I've heard several people mention putting things in his water a few days before, such as gatorade or kool-aid? Im not sure if either or those are actually ok for horses? if they are that would be super great, lol. 
Also I cant decide whether or not to put shipping boots on because I've heard they slip? I normally let him go without any wraps or boots, but again we normally just go about 20 minutes up the road. He's not exactly calm and level-headed, so if they did slip while we were traveling I feel that he would do more damage than if we wasnt wearing any at all.. 
Sorry for all the questions, Im super paranoid about basically everything that could possibly go wrong D:


----------

